# Fish shaped dish or wash cloth



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

Love this as a wash cloth but would like to make it into a wash mitt. Would appreciate any helpful suggestions. Thanks

http://www.knittingknonsense.com/fishytawashi.html


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

Why don't you knit two of them, sew them together , leaving the tail end open .Instead of sewing the tail tight , put an elastic in , that way they could get their hand in .Just a thought.


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

Helma said:


> Why don't you knit two of them, sew them together , leaving the tail end open .Instead of sewing the tail tight , put an elastic in , that way they could get their hand in .Just a thought.


Thanks Helma. That sounds like a good idea. Unfortunately I try and stay away from sewing as much as possible. :roll: :thumbdown: 
Was hoping to try casting on enough stitches on circulars and join. I'm confused why the tail portion is v shaped to fit the body like it does. Is it because of the ribbing? the pattern doesn't have you decrease there.


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

At the end of the pattern it tells you to run stitches and pull in , that's why I suggested the elastic there.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

So cute!Thank you.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I would not use acrylic as she dose. It dose not work well for wash cloth. Cotton cor Cotlin works much better.


lotsagramgram said:


> Love this as a wash cloth but would like to make it into a wash mitt. Would appreciate any helpful suggestions. Thanks
> 
> http://www.knittingknonsense.com/fishytawashi.html


----------



## JaneyW (Feb 24, 2011)

Okay, I PM'd the 'pattern' I used, and here are pictures of two of the ones I've made. I like that clown fish a lot. Still to play with are 'rainbow trout', and 'blue fish' and maybe an angel fish in black and silver stripes. The color combinations have been many, some to "match" some washcloths. DO USE ONLY COTTON, as the acrylic fibers don't seem to wet as well.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I have made these as soap bags/wash mitts. I used cotton, 4 mm needles and embroidered the mouth and eyes, and knitted the top and side fins on to the fish by picking up the first row of stitches from the fish diectly. I changed the original pattern so I could just fold the knitted cloth in half and sew only one seam on the bottom. I think you will have to count the number of stitches from the picture (and of course you will have to double the stitches of the one side) the tail is knit first with a 2x2 rib and the stithes are increased after the tail and then decreased every second row at the nose end. I put a row of holes at the junktion of the tail and the body so I could put a crochet chain through the holes to be tied in a bow or loop to hang the fish over the shower head or not. I hope my picture comes through for you to see.


----------



## JaneyW (Feb 24, 2011)

That is a really CUTE fishy! Thanks for sending along the pic. I like that he is smiling.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Janie W and Blue Butterfly,
Your pictures are fabulous!
One of my gs swims in competition.
He has asked me for a fish washcloth.
I had not found one til now!
Thank you!
Knit on!!!


----------



## Crafting101 (Jun 30, 2012)

I love this one... It would be great for my son and DIL

Edey


----------



## Angelbeader (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks so much for this! It is so cute.



lotsagramgram said:


> Love this as a wash cloth but would like to make it into a wash mitt. Would appreciate any helpful suggestions. Thanks
> 
> http://www.knittingknonsense.com/fishytawashi.html


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Glad you like him. I made 2 for the bazaar and they were both different colours. Sold. Now I need to make a couple more for myself. They just fit my hand when I take out the tie at the tail. I like your fish too. Especially Nemo!



JaneyW said:


> That is a really CUTE fishy! Thanks for sending along the pic. I like that he is smiling.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

lotsagramgram said:


> Helma said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you knit two of them, sew them together , leaving the tail end open .Instead of sewing the tail tight , put an elastic in , that way they could get their hand in .Just a thought.
> ...


Lotsagramgram: I just read thru the pattern because I was interested and noted how the tail is formed This is copied from the pattern:
To form the tail, weave in and out right before the first color change, pull snugly to form the fan shaped tail  tie ends on back of fish and weave in ends.


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

lotsagramgram said:


> Love this as a wash cloth but would like to make it into a wash mitt. Would appreciate any helpful suggestions. Thanks
> 
> http://www.knittingknonsense.com/fishytawashi.html


I would think about doubling the # of stitches and knitting it in the round like mittens. Using larger and smaller sizes of needles would make the tail fan out at the ends, narrow down closer to the body, then make the body flare out again, then narrow down again closer to the face.


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

Thanks again Janey. I read your PM before I checked this topic out. 
Thanks everyone for all the good ideas.

All the pictures are darling. Started one last night. So easy and cute.


JaneyW said:


> Okay, I PM'd the 'pattern' I used, and here are pictures of two of the ones I've made. I like that clown fish a lot. Still to play with are 'rainbow trout', and 'blue fish' and maybe an angel fish in black and silver stripes. The color combinations have been many, some to "match" some washcloths. DO USE ONLY COTTON, as the acrylic fibers don't seem to wet as well.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

at the very bottom she says that "For a thicker tawashi, you can knit two fish and sew them together wrong sides facing. I personally haven't done that yet but there are a lot of tawashi patterns that ARE assembled that way." I bet that if you were really good at this.. or sat down and wrote it out you could cast on double the amount they ask for.. then do both sides at the same time.. it would take some planning and I think you need to cast on 4 less for the seam allowance.. 2 for each side which would be 1 stich each end of the row..Best of luck I look forward to seeing what you come up with.. I like what the others have shared too.. they are very cute..


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

sockyarn said:


> I would not use acrylic as she dose. It dose not work well for wash cloth. Cotton cor Cotlin works much better.
> 
> 
> lotsagramgram said:
> ...


i use acrylic for "spa" cloths. exfoliate!!!! also use acrylic for kitchen scrubbies....very good, last forever


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

If anyone wants a written pattern for my fish, here it is. I made it from cotton. The only thing I find about cotton is that the colour fades, but I do like it better for a wash cloth.

co 44 sts
do 2x2 rib ( k2,p2) for 2 inches
Next row: (k2 tog, yo) to end of row. 43 sts left. 
Knit until there are 23 ridges on each side (46 rows) -
create your own stripe pattern 

Start decreease.

row 1: (k7, k2 tog.) to end of row 
row 2: purl
row 3: (K6, k2 tog.) to end of row
row 4: purl

continue decreasing in this manner until 4 of 4 sts are left.
Cut yarn, leaving a long tail for sewing. Thread yarn through the last sts on needle, draw up tight and lock. Sew bottom seam of fish. Put an elastic through holes above ribbing and sew ends together. You can also crochet a chain and thread through holes and tie to size you need.

Fins: Create fins on top and sides of fish if you want them by picking up stitches (10 on top and 6 on sides) 1st row you increase in each stitch, knit 2 rows and cast off . Embroider an eye and mouth on fish.


I'm not the best pattern writer, but hope you can understand it. You can always look at my fish picture to follow it for reference.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. I will try it to use when my grandson visits with my DD next month.


----------



## PMJ knitter (Apr 3, 2017)

Any chance you could send me the pattern? I am a grandmother with a cottage and know that my grandchildren would love these face cloths! 
Thanks Petra


----------



## PMJ knitter (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks, just got the pattern and can't wait to try it!


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Anyone have this pattern, the link page of knittingknonsense.com does not seem to be working anymore.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

ritchsgirl said:


> Anyone have this pattern, the link page of knittingknonsense.com does not seem to be working anymore.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Sorry for the double post


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

ritchsgirl said:


> Anyone have this pattern, the link page of knittingknonsense.com does not seem to be working anymore.


a similar one: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fishy-fish-washcloth-and-bathmitt


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

So cute ????


----------

